# الأسس التصميمية لقاعات متعددة الأستعمال...؟؟؟



## babaldaheb (15 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
كل منا يعرف أن القاعات متعددة الأستعمالاتmultipurpose space, (hall) لها أسس تصاميم خاصة بها،وأضعف الأيمان أن هذه القاعة يقام فيها المعارض التجارية والاتفاقيات ولكن ايضا بوصفه مكانا للحافلات الموسيقيه ، والمسرح . الانشطه المعاصرة والرقص ، والسيرك ، ومسرح الشارع ويمكن بسهولة ان نستفيد من هذه المساحة كغرفة مرنة، كما هي قابله للسحب المدرجات ، وتحويل الغرفة بسرعة بالأضافة لذكاء الاستجابة لمطالب تهيئة حرة جدا.
و أنا بصدد البحت عن أسس التصاميم لهذه المساحات،و أن كانت هناك كمراجع أرجو منكم أن تدولوني عليها.
في أنتضار ردكم و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 أغسطس 2008)

فكرة جميله جدا ... ويا ريت بردو اشوف اى صور للحجات دى .... شكرا ليك بجد


----------



## babaldaheb (15 أغسطس 2008)

وائل ايراجون قال:


> فكرة جميله جدا ... ويا ريت بردو اشوف اى صور للحجات دى .... شكرا ليك بجد


 لا شكر على واجب،المهم أن تعم الفائدة أنشاء الله:85:


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (15 أغسطس 2008)

المراجع في الموضوع دة كتيرة جدااااااااااا
وعن نفسي فقد تعرضت للمسارح متعددة الاستخدام في رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بي
ولو اردت معلومات اكثر.... فيسرني المساعدة قدر الاستطاعة


----------



## babaldaheb (16 أغسطس 2008)

دكتورة معمارية قال:


> المراجع في الموضوع دة كتيرة جدااااااااااا
> وعن نفسي فقد تعرضت للمسارح متعددة الاستخدام في رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بي
> ولو اردت معلومات اكثر.... فيسرني المساعدة قدر الاستطاعة


 السلام عليكم
مشكور لك أختاه:84:،وبارك الله فيك،أما بالنسبة للمساعدة فأنا في أمس الحاجة لها،خاصة في هذه الفترة


----------



## zoromba (17 أغسطس 2008)

المباني الفنية: 
3-3-1: المسرح:
•	أنواع المسارح:
1-	المسرح الإغريقي: أنشأ على أرض مائلة طبيعيا، ويعتبر جيد في الصوتيات والرؤية، كذلك بجانب بساطته في التنفيذ.
2-	المسرح الروماني: أنشأ على أرض مسطحة تقريبا بشكل نصف دائرة على أساس مبنى قائم بنفسه له حوائطه الخارجية المميزة، وينقص هذا المسرح البساطة بالمقارنة بالمسرح الإغريقي.
3-	المسرح المفتوح: ويتميز هذا المسرح بانفتاح خشبته على الجمهور دون جود أية حوائط أو حواجز بينهما، ومن مساوئ هذا النوع أن المتفرجين يجلسون بمواجهة بعض، ويشاهد الممثلين بخلفية من المتفرجين وبذلك يفسدوا العمل الدرامي المطلوب، وتستعمل هذه المسارح في الأعمال الدرامية والدفيليهات.
4-	مسرح الألعاب الرياضية: وقد يسمى المسرح الدائري، ويعتبر أكثر الأشكال المفتوحة للمسرح.
5-	المسرح المتغير: وقد يطلق عليه مسرح متعدد التشكيل، ويوصف هذا النوع من المسارح بأنه يجمع تشكيل جميع أساسيات المسارح المختلفة في مكان واحد. ويعتبر أكثر المسارح ديناميكية في التشكيل. يسمح تصميم هذا النوع بإنشاء خشبة مسرح متحركة لها طابع متغير يدار ميكانيكيا أو يدويا.
6-	المسرح متعدد الأغراض: يعتبر ببساطة فراغ يستعمل لأغراض متعددة منها الغرض المسرحي، أو صالة محاضرات، أو صالة للألعاب الرياضية.
•	المعايير التصميمية للمسارح:
-	يتوقف تصميم المسارح على السعة المطلوبة للجمهور، ونوعية العروض، وبالتالي حجم خشبة المسرح، والعلاقة المطلوبة بين الممثل والمتفرج.
-	كراسي المسرح: يجب أن تكون المسافة بين خلف الكرسي لخلف الكرسي من 86 سم إلى 144 سم، حيث تكون المسافة الأخيرة مناسبة للمتفرج بحيث لا يقف لتمرير متفرج آخر في نفس صف مقاعد المسرح.
-	ممرات صالة المسرح: يكون أكبر عدد ممكن من الكراسي في الصف الواحد 14 كرسي، لغرض رؤية خشبة المسرح بطريقة وضع الممرات الإشعاعية حيث تفضل هذه الطريقة، كما ويفضل الممر الإشعاعي المستقيم عن الممر الإشعاعي المقوس، والممرات العمودية على خشبة المسرح غير مفضلة لأن المتفرجين الذين يمرون في الممرات يقطعون مجال الرؤية للمتفرج الذي يجلس على مقعده في صالة المسرح. 
ويجب أن يكون عرض الممرات عند مستوى المسرح > 2م وفي المستويات الأخرى يكون العرض 1.5م،أما إذا كانت مساحة المسرح أكثر من 350م2 فإنه يجب زيادة عرض الممرات بمقدار15 سم لكل50م2.
-	خطوط الرؤية: تكون أكبر زاوية أفقية في خطوط الرؤية بمقدار60ْ وإلا يحدث تشويه في الصورة، كما وتعتبر زاوية33ْ أكبر زاوية رأسية مساعدة على قدرة تمييز الممثل على خشبة المسرح.
-	الحجم الصافي للمسرح: صالة المسرح تحتاج إلى حجم من 4.2م3 إلى 5.6م3 لكل مقعد، ولا يدخل في ذلك خشبة المسرح.
-	عرض وارتفاع فتحة المسرح: يكون عرض الفتحة من9-12م للدراما، ومن12-15م للموسيقى. أما ارتفاعها فيكون من4.5-6م للدراما، ومن6-9م للموسيقى.
-	يجب ألا تزيد المسافة تحت البلكون عن ضعف ارتفاع أرضية البلكون عن أرضية المسرح.
-	عند تصميم المسارح يجب الانتباه إلى تغطية الأرضية بالسجاد، حيث يعتبر من أفضل المواد الماصة للصوت، كذلك يؤدي إلى التخلص من ضجيج الحضور عند حركتهم داخل المسرح.
-	السقف: يجب أن يقع السقف في المحور الطولي للمسرح، وفوق خط مستقيم يتجه من نقطة واقعة على ارتفاع 3م فوق أرضية أعلى مكان في الصالة، إلى نقطة على جدار المسرح بعدها عن الأرضية > عرض فتحة خشبة المسرح.
-	الأدراج: توضع في كل جانب من جوانب المسرح، ويكون عرضها > 1.5م، أما في المسارح التي لا يتجاوز الحضور فيها عن 800 شخص وبمساحة لا تتجاوز250م2 فيمكن أن ينخفض عرض الممرات إلى > 1.1م، ويخصص 1م عرض لكل 100 شخص.
-	الأبواب: يكون عرض الأبواب بمقدار 1م لكل 100م2 من مساحة المسرح بحد أدنى، وعند مستوى المسرح يوضع بابان > 1.25م عرض، ولكن < 1.5م.
-	يجب أن يخرج الجمهور من المسرح إلى صالة تفريغ تكون مساحتها ملائمة لعدد الحضور لاستيعابهم.
-	كما ولا يجب فتح الأبواب الخارجية للمسرح مباشرة على قاعة المسرح حتى لا يدخل الضوء مباشرة من الخارج ويحدث الإبهار للعين، وعلى ذلك فيجب وجود منطقة أو ممرات انتقالية بين داخل وخارج المسرح.
-	الجدران: تكون جدران المسرح مصمتة تماما، ومحشوة بمواد عازلة للصوت ومكسوة بمواد مشتتة أو ماصة للصوت حتى لا ينعكس الصوت ويشكل مصدر جديد ويحدث صدى وتشويش للصوت المصدر. 
-	تهوية المسرح: يتطلب قانون المباني تهوية صالة المسرح بمقدار هواء متدفق 0.85م3 / دقيقة / شخص، مع الاحتفاظ بقدر 50% منه هواء خارجي جديد، وفي عملية التهوية داخل المسرح يكون مدخل الهواء من السقف والحوائط الجانبية وتحت البلكون، أما مخرج الهواء فيكون من تحت مقاعد المتفرجين، ويستعمل فلتر فحمي أو المحلل الكهربائي عادة لإزالة الروائح والدخان في المسرح.
-	الخدمة المسرحية خلف خشبة المسرح: 
-	أقل مساحات للخدمة المسرحية خلف المسرح:
صالة التوزيع: 4.5م2، كشك الحارس: 2.7م2، حجرة أزياء المسرح: 1.5م2/شخص، حجرة الماكياج: 9م2، الحمامات: دورة واحدة لكل 6 أشخاص ودش واحد لكل ممثل له حجرة خاصة، ودش واحد لكل 6 ممثلين ليس لهم حجرات خاصة، حجرة النباتات الخضراء: 27م2، الممر: أقل عرض 1.5م كما يستعمل منحدر بدلا من السلالم في حالة فرق المستوى، مكان الانتظار على خشبة المسرح: 4.5م2، حجرة تغيير الملابس: 9م2، دكان المنوعات: 13.5م2، الإدارة: 9م2
-	فراغ مناظر المشاهد الخلفية: باب التحميل أقل عرض له 2.4م وأقل ارتفاع 3.6م ، فراغ استلام المناظر أقل مساحة له 18م2 والارتفاع 6م ، مكان تصليح المناظر أقل مساحة له 9م2.

-	الفراغات الممهدة لدخول المسرح: 
1-	صالة مدخل المسرح: تتطلب مساحة قدرها 0.929م2 لكل مقعد ، وكذلك مخرج واحد لها لأقل متطلب مسموح به في قانون المباني ، كما يتطلب قانون المباني الأمريكي أبواب الصالة أن تكون مطلة على الشارع مباشرة على أساس أن يكون أقل عرض للباب 1.5م لكل 300 شخص.
2-	الردهة: وهي المساحة التي تستعمل لتوزيع جمهور المسرح، وتعتبر المدخل والموزع لغرفة حفظ الملابس وصالة الجلوس في المسرح، وتتطلب أقل مساحة 0.13م2 لكل مقعد في المسرح.
3-	مكتب بيع التذاكر: يجب فصل المكتب عن حركة المرور الرئيسية للجمهور، ويتطلب شباك لكل 1250 مقعد في المسرح.
4-	صالة الجلوس: يلحق بها مكان للمشروبات ويفضل أن تكون الدورات والتليفونات قريبة من مدخلها، وتتطلب مساحة بمقدار 0.75م2 لكل مقعد للمسرح.
5-	الحمامات: يلحق بحجرات الجلوس حجرة للمدخنين وحجرة للماكياج للسيدات من الجمهور ، وتكون الحمامات للرجال بعدد 5 مباول على الأقل و3أحواض و 2مرحاض لكل 1000مقعد ، والحمامات للسيدات ، بعدد 5 مرحاض على الأقل و5أحواض لكل 1000مقعد.
6-	السلالم: يجب أن تكون درجات السلالم بأقصى ارتفاع للقائمة 18.5سم وأقل عرض للنائمة 26.5سم. 

2: السينما:
تحظى دور السينما باهتمام خاص في تصميمها فهي ليست كأي مبنى عادي صمم ليلبي حاجة وظيفية معينة، بل هي مباني أنشئت للتعامل مع أسمى درجات الإحساس في شعور الإنسان، فمن خلالها يقدم الفكر الراقي والفن الرفيع، مثلها مثل المسارح والمتاحف ودور الأوبرا وغيرها من المباني الفنية.
وبشكل عام يجب تحقيق نقطتين هامتين عند تصميم دور السينما:
1-	تحقيق أقصى قدر من الراحة بالنسبة للزائر من حيث سهولة الوصول للمبنى وتوفير أماكن الانتظار.
2-	تحقيق أقصى قدر من الراحة بالنسبة للمشاهد من حيث الرؤيا المناسبة للشاشة والصوت الواضح. 
•	مكونات دور السينما ومعاييرها التصميمية:
1-	المدخل: يجب أن تكون المداخل واضحة وظاهرة وأن تجذب الفرد، فهي عبارة عن منطقة انتقالية بين ما هو خارج المبنى وما هو داخله، ومن المطلوب أن يعطب المدخل الإحساس بالروعة والجمال، كما ويمكن أن يكون هناك أكثر نم مدخل ومخرج لمنع الازدحام في حالة انتهاء الفيلم والخروج من الصالة، ويفضل أن تفتح المخارج الرئيسية نحو الخارج وعلى الطريق العام، وأن تكون مرئية من كافة الجمهور والزائرين. ويوضع في أي زاوية نم زوايا المدخل مكان لبيع التذاكر الذي يجب أن يكون واضح للجميع، ويمكن كذلك وضعه في مكان مركزي. كما ويجب أن يكون هناك أكثر من مخرج للطوارئ.
2-	صالة المدخل: وهي ساحة واسعة يتم فيها تجمع الزائرين استعدادا للدخول لمشاهدة الفيلم، ويجب ألا تحتوي هذه الصالة على مقاعد أو طاولات حتى لا تعيق حركة الزائرين وتجمعهم. ويجب أن تعطي صالة المدخل مساحة 0.45م2 لكل شخص، مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن 6/1 الجماهير تجتمع في هذه الصالة.
3-	الصالة (مكان العرض): وهو المكان الذي يتم فيه عرض الفيلم ومشاهدته، حيث تحتوي الصالة على مقاعد الجلوس والشاشة والبلكون التي يتم الوصول إليها عن طريق درج، وتختلف حجم الصالة على حسب عدد الأمكنة.
ومن المعايير العامة لتصميم الصالة:
-	أن يكون شكل المسقط محكوما بمجال الرؤيا والتي تكون أوسع من المسرح وعادة ما يكون على شكل مروحة أو مستطيل أو مربع، ولكن الوضع الأمثل للشكل هو تقليل المسافة بين مصدر الصوت والمقاعد الخلفية عن طريق اختيار الشكل المربع للمسقط وتفضيله على النسب المستطيلة بالقدر الذي يتناسب مع خطوط النظر.
-	الترتيب الاقتصادي للمقاعد والممرات البينية إضافة إلى استعمال الشرفات يقلل المسافة إلى المقاعد الأخيرة، ولكن يجب تجنب الظلال الصوتية التي قد تتكون أسفل الشرفات.
-	عمل البلكون يهدف إلى تقليل المسافة بين شاشة العرض وأبعد مقعد، وذلك هو ما يفضله غالبية المشاهدين، وفي صالات السينما لا يسمح إلا ببلكون واحد فقط، ولكن يستثنى من ذلك المسارح النظامية التي يتم تحويلها إلى سينما، ويكون الارتفاع الحر تحت البلكون > 2.3م وعمق البلكون > 10 صفوف من الممر، ويستتبع من ذلك أن تكون المداخل والأدراج واضحة كليا من أجل ك 10 صفوف.
-	انحدار أرضية صالة السينما حيث يفضل عمل أماكن الجلوس بشكل مائل قدر الإمكان وفقا لحالة كل قاعة، كما ويكون هذا الانحدار أقل منه في حالة المسارح لتوفير خطوط رؤية واضحة لكل فرد من الجمهور.
-	يجب رفع صفوف المقاعد بحيث يصبح الضلع السفلي للشاشة مرئي من كل مكان، وهناك بعض الجهود الجديدة التي قادت إلى استعمال الأفلام بثلاثة أبعاد، حيث أن الصورة المجسمة تحول إعادة تكوين الرؤية بعينين بدون نظارة ومستقطبة بحيث يسقط على الشاشة وبآن واحد صورتين لنفس العنصر مأخوذتين من نقاط نظر مختلفة، حيث أن المشاهد لا يرى إلا واحدة منهما بكل عين.
-	مقاسات الشاشة يجب أن تناسب مقاسات الصالة، وتكون الشاشة لها ثقوب حتى تسمح لتوصيل الصوت من المكبرات الموجودة خلفها والتي تكون في منتصفها تقريبا، وعمق الفراغ الموجود خلف الشاشة يساوي 5 أقدام ليسمع المكبر، كما ويجب عمل أسطح الفراغ من مواد ماصة للصوت. وتصنع الشاشة من مادة بلاستيكية وتكون مدهونة حتى تزيد من انعكاسات الصوت ويكون شكلها عدسي مزدوج التحديب، ويجب مراعاة الرؤية الجيدة للشاشة من أي نقطة وتقليل التقاطعات في الرؤية وذلك عن طريق موقع الشاشة والانحدار في الصالة وتوزيع المقاعد.
-	يجب ألا يكون الصف الأول من المقاعد قريبا جدا من الشاشة بحيث يجب أن تكون الزاوية بالوضع الأفقي من قمة الصورة المسقطة إلى عين المشاهد في أول صف لا تتجاوز 33ْ.
-	يجب أن يكون عرض الصف الأول مساويا لعرض الشاشة، وعرض آخر صف من المقاعد يساوي 1.3 من عرض الشاشة، وأقصى مسافة بين الشاشة وآخر صف تساوي ضعف عرض الشاشة.
-	يفضل أن تكون مسافة الممرات الموجودة بين الكراسي لا تقل عن 34 إنش، وتصل أحيانا إلى 40-42 إنش.
-	لتقليل الترديد يجب أن تكون الحوائط الجانبية من مادة مشتتة للصوت وبها مساحات ماصة للصوت، وكذلك يجب عمل الحائط الخلفي من مادة ماصة ومشتتة، وكذلك السقف. ويفضل عمل الأرضيات من الموزاييك نظرا للكثافة العالية وقلة الفراغات ومعالجة المادة للصوت.
-	بالرغم من أنه يمكن رفع الصوت إلى أي مستوى ليصل إلى المقاعد الأمامية لذلك يجب تصميم العواكس أو السقف ككل لعمل تقوية متتابعة بالشكل المطلوب.
-	تحتوي الصالة على الأقل على نافذتين أو بابين يفتحان على الوسط الخارجي لتأمين التهوية العادي، أما من الضروري وجود تهوية اصطناعية، كما ويجب عند تصميم الأبواب التي تفتح على الصالة أن تكون تفتح على الخارج بحيث يكون العرض الكلي لها >2م، وممكن أن يقل العرض المسموح به إلى 1.5م إذا كان القسم الثابت قابل للانفتاح نحو الداخل بسهولة، وفي حال وجود جهاز أوتوماتيكي تبقى الأبواب مفتوحة ولا يجب أن يكون أمامها أي عتبة لأنها تفتح إلى الخارج.
4-	غرف الإسقاط: يجب أن تحوي كل صالة سينما على غرفة الإسقاط ومن الواجب أخذه في الاعتبار عن تصميم هذه الغرفة ما يلي:
-	لا يوجد اتصال بين الغرفة والصالة إلا الفتحات اللازمة للإسقاط والمراقبة.
-	أن تكون الأرضية والجدران من مواد غير قابلة للاحتراق، وكذلك الأبواب، وتفتح نحو الخارج وتنغلق من تلقاء نفسها.
-	أن تتم إنارة هذه الغرفة طبيعيا أو بواسطة منور.
-	يجب أن يؤمن لهذه الغرفة مخرج مباشر أو بواسطة درج خاص بحيث يكون عرض الدرج>65سم ويجهز بدرابزين على كاملة ويكون الميل 1/1.
-	أبعاد الغرفة: عرض وطول الغرفة >2م، الارتفاع >2.8م، ومساحة الغرفة في حالة وجود جهاز واحد تساوي 6م2 وما فوق.
-	تحتوي الغرفة على جهاز الإسقاط، وبجوارها تكون غرفة المراقبة التي تكون مفصولة عن غرفة الإسقاط بوجود باب، وتحتوي هذه الغرفة على خزانة الأفلام وجهاز تهوية وبجوارها غرفة التحكم.
5-	عناصر الاتصال الرأسي: يجب أن يسمح موقعها بتفريغ سريع للصالة دون أي إعاقة تتخلل المعابر وصالات البهو بين الدرج والصالة، ويحب أن تكون مرئية لجميع الزائرين، وتبنى من مواد غبر قابلة للذوبان بتأثير الحرارة وخاصة أدراج التفريغ، ويعمل الدرابزين من الخشب المقاوم للحريق، ويتراوح عرضها ما بين 1.25-2.5م. أما بالنسبة للأدراج الحلزونية فلا يسمح بها إلا نادرا ومن أجل استعمالات ثانوية فقط، ويكون ارتفاع الدرجة<16سم وعرضها >30سم، ويؤخذ عرض الدرجة في الأدراج الحلزونية الشكل >23سم في المكان الضيق.
6-	النوافذ: تتألف من قسم متحرك أو أكثر، وتنفتح بسهولة بواسطة مقبض، ويكون عرض المصراع >35سم، والارتفاع يساوي 1.25سم، وتحاط النوافذ على الساحة الداخلية بإطار معدني وتجهز بزجاج مسلح، ويمكن تثبيت الشبابيك في الصالة التي تحتوي على صندوق المحاسبة.
7-	تجهيزات الإضاءة: تشمل على إضاءة رئيسية، وأخرى كافية لأعمال التنظيف والصيانة، وإنارة خاصة للنجاة مرئية كليا وتكفي وحدها لإنارة المخارج والمداخل وفي حالة تعطل الإنارة الرئيسية، وعند استخدام التيار العالي لابد من تأمين محولات بمساحة من 15-40م2، ولا توضع تحت الصالة أو غرفة الإسقاط.


----------



## zoromba (17 أغسطس 2008)

المباني الفنية: 
3-3-1: المسرح:
•	أنواع المسارح:
1-	المسرح الإغريقي: أنشأ على أرض مائلة طبيعيا، ويعتبر جيد في الصوتيات والرؤية، كذلك بجانب بساطته في التنفيذ.
2-	المسرح الروماني: أنشأ على أرض مسطحة تقريبا بشكل نصف دائرة على أساس مبنى قائم بنفسه له حوائطه الخارجية المميزة، وينقص هذا المسرح البساطة بالمقارنة بالمسرح الإغريقي.
3-	المسرح المفتوح: ويتميز هذا المسرح بانفتاح خشبته على الجمهور دون جود أية حوائط أو حواجز بينهما، ومن مساوئ هذا النوع أن المتفرجين يجلسون بمواجهة بعض، ويشاهد الممثلين بخلفية من المتفرجين وبذلك يفسدوا العمل الدرامي المطلوب، وتستعمل هذه المسارح في الأعمال الدرامية والدفيليهات.
4-	مسرح الألعاب الرياضية: وقد يسمى المسرح الدائري، ويعتبر أكثر الأشكال المفتوحة للمسرح.
5-	المسرح المتغير: وقد يطلق عليه مسرح متعدد التشكيل، ويوصف هذا النوع من المسارح بأنه يجمع تشكيل جميع أساسيات المسارح المختلفة في مكان واحد. ويعتبر أكثر المسارح ديناميكية في التشكيل. يسمح تصميم هذا النوع بإنشاء خشبة مسرح متحركة لها طابع متغير يدار ميكانيكيا أو يدويا.
6-	المسرح متعدد الأغراض: يعتبر ببساطة فراغ يستعمل لأغراض متعددة منها الغرض المسرحي، أو صالة محاضرات، أو صالة للألعاب الرياضية.
•	المعايير التصميمية للمسارح:
-	يتوقف تصميم المسارح على السعة المطلوبة للجمهور، ونوعية العروض، وبالتالي حجم خشبة المسرح، والعلاقة المطلوبة بين الممثل والمتفرج.
-	كراسي المسرح: يجب أن تكون المسافة بين خلف الكرسي لخلف الكرسي من 86 سم إلى 144 سم، حيث تكون المسافة الأخيرة مناسبة للمتفرج بحيث لا يقف لتمرير متفرج آخر في نفس صف مقاعد المسرح.
-	ممرات صالة المسرح: يكون أكبر عدد ممكن من الكراسي في الصف الواحد 14 كرسي، لغرض رؤية خشبة المسرح بطريقة وضع الممرات الإشعاعية حيث تفضل هذه الطريقة، كما ويفضل الممر الإشعاعي المستقيم عن الممر الإشعاعي المقوس، والممرات العمودية على خشبة المسرح غير مفضلة لأن المتفرجين الذين يمرون في الممرات يقطعون مجال الرؤية للمتفرج الذي يجلس على مقعده في صالة المسرح. 
ويجب أن يكون عرض الممرات عند مستوى المسرح > 2م وفي المستويات الأخرى يكون العرض 1.5م،أما إذا كانت مساحة المسرح أكثر من 350م2 فإنه يجب زيادة عرض الممرات بمقدار15 سم لكل50م2.
-	خطوط الرؤية: تكون أكبر زاوية أفقية في خطوط الرؤية بمقدار60ْ وإلا يحدث تشويه في الصورة، كما وتعتبر زاوية33ْ أكبر زاوية رأسية مساعدة على قدرة تمييز الممثل على خشبة المسرح.
-	الحجم الصافي للمسرح: صالة المسرح تحتاج إلى حجم من 4.2م3 إلى 5.6م3 لكل مقعد، ولا يدخل في ذلك خشبة المسرح.
-	عرض وارتفاع فتحة المسرح: يكون عرض الفتحة من9-12م للدراما، ومن12-15م للموسيقى. أما ارتفاعها فيكون من4.5-6م للدراما، ومن6-9م للموسيقى.
-	يجب ألا تزيد المسافة تحت البلكون عن ضعف ارتفاع أرضية البلكون عن أرضية المسرح.
-	عند تصميم المسارح يجب الانتباه إلى تغطية الأرضية بالسجاد، حيث يعتبر من أفضل المواد الماصة للصوت، كذلك يؤدي إلى التخلص من ضجيج الحضور عند حركتهم داخل المسرح.
-	السقف: يجب أن يقع السقف في المحور الطولي للمسرح، وفوق خط مستقيم يتجه من نقطة واقعة على ارتفاع 3م فوق أرضية أعلى مكان في الصالة، إلى نقطة على جدار المسرح بعدها عن الأرضية > عرض فتحة خشبة المسرح.
-	الأدراج: توضع في كل جانب من جوانب المسرح، ويكون عرضها > 1.5م، أما في المسارح التي لا يتجاوز الحضور فيها عن 800 شخص وبمساحة لا تتجاوز250م2 فيمكن أن ينخفض عرض الممرات إلى > 1.1م، ويخصص 1م عرض لكل 100 شخص.
-	الأبواب: يكون عرض الأبواب بمقدار 1م لكل 100م2 من مساحة المسرح بحد أدنى، وعند مستوى المسرح يوضع بابان > 1.25م عرض، ولكن < 1.5م.
-	يجب أن يخرج الجمهور من المسرح إلى صالة تفريغ تكون مساحتها ملائمة لعدد الحضور لاستيعابهم.
-	كما ولا يجب فتح الأبواب الخارجية للمسرح مباشرة على قاعة المسرح حتى لا يدخل الضوء مباشرة من الخارج ويحدث الإبهار للعين، وعلى ذلك فيجب وجود منطقة أو ممرات انتقالية بين داخل وخارج المسرح.
-	الجدران: تكون جدران المسرح مصمتة تماما، ومحشوة بمواد عازلة للصوت ومكسوة بمواد مشتتة أو ماصة للصوت حتى لا ينعكس الصوت ويشكل مصدر جديد ويحدث صدى وتشويش للصوت المصدر. 
-	تهوية المسرح: يتطلب قانون المباني تهوية صالة المسرح بمقدار هواء متدفق 0.85م3 / دقيقة / شخص، مع الاحتفاظ بقدر 50% منه هواء خارجي جديد، وفي عملية التهوية داخل المسرح يكون مدخل الهواء من السقف والحوائط الجانبية وتحت البلكون، أما مخرج الهواء فيكون من تحت مقاعد المتفرجين، ويستعمل فلتر فحمي أو المحلل الكهربائي عادة لإزالة الروائح والدخان في المسرح.
-	الخدمة المسرحية خلف خشبة المسرح: 
-	أقل مساحات للخدمة المسرحية خلف المسرح:
صالة التوزيع: 4.5م2، كشك الحارس: 2.7م2، حجرة أزياء المسرح: 1.5م2/شخص، حجرة الماكياج: 9م2، الحمامات: دورة واحدة لكل 6 أشخاص ودش واحد لكل ممثل له حجرة خاصة، ودش واحد لكل 6 ممثلين ليس لهم حجرات خاصة، حجرة النباتات الخضراء: 27م2، الممر: أقل عرض 1.5م كما يستعمل منحدر بدلا من السلالم في حالة فرق المستوى، مكان الانتظار على خشبة المسرح: 4.5م2، حجرة تغيير الملابس: 9م2، دكان المنوعات: 13.5م2، الإدارة: 9م2
-	فراغ مناظر المشاهد الخلفية: باب التحميل أقل عرض له 2.4م وأقل ارتفاع 3.6م ، فراغ استلام المناظر أقل مساحة له 18م2 والارتفاع 6م ، مكان تصليح المناظر أقل مساحة له 9م2.

-	الفراغات الممهدة لدخول المسرح: 
1-	صالة مدخل المسرح: تتطلب مساحة قدرها 0.929م2 لكل مقعد ، وكذلك مخرج واحد لها لأقل متطلب مسموح به في قانون المباني ، كما يتطلب قانون المباني الأمريكي أبواب الصالة أن تكون مطلة على الشارع مباشرة على أساس أن يكون أقل عرض للباب 1.5م لكل 300 شخص.
2-	الردهة: وهي المساحة التي تستعمل لتوزيع جمهور المسرح، وتعتبر المدخل والموزع لغرفة حفظ الملابس وصالة الجلوس في المسرح، وتتطلب أقل مساحة 0.13م2 لكل مقعد في المسرح.
3-	مكتب بيع التذاكر: يجب فصل المكتب عن حركة المرور الرئيسية للجمهور، ويتطلب شباك لكل 1250 مقعد في المسرح.
4-	صالة الجلوس: يلحق بها مكان للمشروبات ويفضل أن تكون الدورات والتليفونات قريبة من مدخلها، وتتطلب مساحة بمقدار 0.75م2 لكل مقعد للمسرح.
5-	الحمامات: يلحق بحجرات الجلوس حجرة للمدخنين وحجرة للماكياج للسيدات من الجمهور ، وتكون الحمامات للرجال بعدد 5 مباول على الأقل و3أحواض و 2مرحاض لكل 1000مقعد ، والحمامات للسيدات ، بعدد 5 مرحاض على الأقل و5أحواض لكل 1000مقعد.
6-	السلالم: يجب أن تكون درجات السلالم بأقصى ارتفاع للقائمة 18.5سم وأقل عرض للنائمة 26.5سم. 

2: السينما:
تحظى دور السينما باهتمام خاص في تصميمها فهي ليست كأي مبنى عادي صمم ليلبي حاجة وظيفية معينة، بل هي مباني أنشئت للتعامل مع أسمى درجات الإحساس في شعور الإنسان، فمن خلالها يقدم الفكر الراقي والفن الرفيع، مثلها مثل المسارح والمتاحف ودور الأوبرا وغيرها من المباني الفنية.
وبشكل عام يجب تحقيق نقطتين هامتين عند تصميم دور السينما:
1-	تحقيق أقصى قدر من الراحة بالنسبة للزائر من حيث سهولة الوصول للمبنى وتوفير أماكن الانتظار.
2-	تحقيق أقصى قدر من الراحة بالنسبة للمشاهد من حيث الرؤيا المناسبة للشاشة والصوت الواضح. 
•	مكونات دور السينما ومعاييرها التصميمية:
1-	المدخل: يجب أن تكون المداخل واضحة وظاهرة وأن تجذب الفرد، فهي عبارة عن منطقة انتقالية بين ما هو خارج المبنى وما هو داخله، ومن المطلوب أن يعطب المدخل الإحساس بالروعة والجمال، كما ويمكن أن يكون هناك أكثر نم مدخل ومخرج لمنع الازدحام في حالة انتهاء الفيلم والخروج من الصالة، ويفضل أن تفتح المخارج الرئيسية نحو الخارج وعلى الطريق العام، وأن تكون مرئية من كافة الجمهور والزائرين. ويوضع في أي زاوية نم زوايا المدخل مكان لبيع التذاكر الذي يجب أن يكون واضح للجميع، ويمكن كذلك وضعه في مكان مركزي. كما ويجب أن يكون هناك أكثر من مخرج للطوارئ.
2-	صالة المدخل: وهي ساحة واسعة يتم فيها تجمع الزائرين استعدادا للدخول لمشاهدة الفيلم، ويجب ألا تحتوي هذه الصالة على مقاعد أو طاولات حتى لا تعيق حركة الزائرين وتجمعهم. ويجب أن تعطي صالة المدخل مساحة 0.45م2 لكل شخص، مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن 6/1 الجماهير تجتمع في هذه الصالة.
3-	الصالة (مكان العرض): وهو المكان الذي يتم فيه عرض الفيلم ومشاهدته، حيث تحتوي الصالة على مقاعد الجلوس والشاشة والبلكون التي يتم الوصول إليها عن طريق درج، وتختلف حجم الصالة على حسب عدد الأمكنة.
ومن المعايير العامة لتصميم الصالة:
-	أن يكون شكل المسقط محكوما بمجال الرؤيا والتي تكون أوسع من المسرح وعادة ما يكون على شكل مروحة أو مستطيل أو مربع، ولكن الوضع الأمثل للشكل هو تقليل المسافة بين مصدر الصوت والمقاعد الخلفية عن طريق اختيار الشكل المربع للمسقط وتفضيله على النسب المستطيلة بالقدر الذي يتناسب مع خطوط النظر.
-	الترتيب الاقتصادي للمقاعد والممرات البينية إضافة إلى استعمال الشرفات يقلل المسافة إلى المقاعد الأخيرة، ولكن يجب تجنب الظلال الصوتية التي قد تتكون أسفل الشرفات.
-	عمل البلكون يهدف إلى تقليل المسافة بين شاشة العرض وأبعد مقعد، وذلك هو ما يفضله غالبية المشاهدين، وفي صالات السينما لا يسمح إلا ببلكون واحد فقط، ولكن يستثنى من ذلك المسارح النظامية التي يتم تحويلها إلى سينما، ويكون الارتفاع الحر تحت البلكون > 2.3م وعمق البلكون > 10 صفوف من الممر، ويستتبع من ذلك أن تكون المداخل والأدراج واضحة كليا من أجل ك 10 صفوف.
-	انحدار أرضية صالة السينما حيث يفضل عمل أماكن الجلوس بشكل مائل قدر الإمكان وفقا لحالة كل قاعة، كما ويكون هذا الانحدار أقل منه في حالة المسارح لتوفير خطوط رؤية واضحة لكل فرد من الجمهور.
-	يجب رفع صفوف المقاعد بحيث يصبح الضلع السفلي للشاشة مرئي من كل مكان، وهناك بعض الجهود الجديدة التي قادت إلى استعمال الأفلام بثلاثة أبعاد، حيث أن الصورة المجسمة تحول إعادة تكوين الرؤية بعينين بدون نظارة ومستقطبة بحيث يسقط على الشاشة وبآن واحد صورتين لنفس العنصر مأخوذتين من نقاط نظر مختلفة، حيث أن المشاهد لا يرى إلا واحدة منهما بكل عين.
-	مقاسات الشاشة يجب أن تناسب مقاسات الصالة، وتكون الشاشة لها ثقوب حتى تسمح لتوصيل الصوت من المكبرات الموجودة خلفها والتي تكون في منتصفها تقريبا، وعمق الفراغ الموجود خلف الشاشة يساوي 5 أقدام ليسمع المكبر، كما ويجب عمل أسطح الفراغ من مواد ماصة للصوت. وتصنع الشاشة من مادة بلاستيكية وتكون مدهونة حتى تزيد من انعكاسات الصوت ويكون شكلها عدسي مزدوج التحديب، ويجب مراعاة الرؤية الجيدة للشاشة من أي نقطة وتقليل التقاطعات في الرؤية وذلك عن طريق موقع الشاشة والانحدار في الصالة وتوزيع المقاعد.
-	يجب ألا يكون الصف الأول من المقاعد قريبا جدا من الشاشة بحيث يجب أن تكون الزاوية بالوضع الأفقي من قمة الصورة المسقطة إلى عين المشاهد في أول صف لا تتجاوز 33ْ.
-	يجب أن يكون عرض الصف الأول مساويا لعرض الشاشة، وعرض آخر صف من المقاعد يساوي 1.3 من عرض الشاشة، وأقصى مسافة بين الشاشة وآخر صف تساوي ضعف عرض الشاشة.
-	يفضل أن تكون مسافة الممرات الموجودة بين الكراسي لا تقل عن 34 إنش، وتصل أحيانا إلى 40-42 إنش.
-	لتقليل الترديد يجب أن تكون الحوائط الجانبية من مادة مشتتة للصوت وبها مساحات ماصة للصوت، وكذلك يجب عمل الحائط الخلفي من مادة ماصة ومشتتة، وكذلك السقف. ويفضل عمل الأرضيات من الموزاييك نظرا للكثافة العالية وقلة الفراغات ومعالجة المادة للصوت.
-	بالرغم من أنه يمكن رفع الصوت إلى أي مستوى ليصل إلى المقاعد الأمامية لذلك يجب تصميم العواكس أو السقف ككل لعمل تقوية متتابعة بالشكل المطلوب.
-	تحتوي الصالة على الأقل على نافذتين أو بابين يفتحان على الوسط الخارجي لتأمين التهوية العادي، أما من الضروري وجود تهوية اصطناعية، كما ويجب عند تصميم الأبواب التي تفتح على الصالة أن تكون تفتح على الخارج بحيث يكون العرض الكلي لها >2م، وممكن أن يقل العرض المسموح به إلى 1.5م إذا كان القسم الثابت قابل للانفتاح نحو الداخل بسهولة، وفي حال وجود جهاز أوتوماتيكي تبقى الأبواب مفتوحة ولا يجب أن يكون أمامها أي عتبة لأنها تفتح إلى الخارج.
4-	غرف الإسقاط: يجب أن تحوي كل صالة سينما على غرفة الإسقاط ومن الواجب أخذه في الاعتبار عن تصميم هذه الغرفة ما يلي:
-	لا يوجد اتصال بين الغرفة والصالة إلا الفتحات اللازمة للإسقاط والمراقبة.
-	أن تكون الأرضية والجدران من مواد غير قابلة للاحتراق، وكذلك الأبواب، وتفتح نحو الخارج وتنغلق من تلقاء نفسها.
-	أن تتم إنارة هذه الغرفة طبيعيا أو بواسطة منور.
-	يجب أن يؤمن لهذه الغرفة مخرج مباشر أو بواسطة درج خاص بحيث يكون عرض الدرج>65سم ويجهز بدرابزين على كاملة ويكون الميل 1/1.
-	أبعاد الغرفة: عرض وطول الغرفة >2م، الارتفاع >2.8م، ومساحة الغرفة في حالة وجود جهاز واحد تساوي 6م2 وما فوق.
-	تحتوي الغرفة على جهاز الإسقاط، وبجوارها تكون غرفة المراقبة التي تكون مفصولة عن غرفة الإسقاط بوجود باب، وتحتوي هذه الغرفة على خزانة الأفلام وجهاز تهوية وبجوارها غرفة التحكم.
5-	عناصر الاتصال الرأسي: يجب أن يسمح موقعها بتفريغ سريع للصالة دون أي إعاقة تتخلل المعابر وصالات البهو بين الدرج والصالة، ويحب أن تكون مرئية لجميع الزائرين، وتبنى من مواد غبر قابلة للذوبان بتأثير الحرارة وخاصة أدراج التفريغ، ويعمل الدرابزين من الخشب المقاوم للحريق، ويتراوح عرضها ما بين 1.25-2.5م. أما بالنسبة للأدراج الحلزونية فلا يسمح بها إلا نادرا ومن أجل استعمالات ثانوية فقط، ويكون ارتفاع الدرجة<16سم وعرضها >30سم، ويؤخذ عرض الدرجة في الأدراج الحلزونية الشكل >23سم في المكان الضيق.
6-	النوافذ: تتألف من قسم متحرك أو أكثر، وتنفتح بسهولة بواسطة مقبض، ويكون عرض المصراع >35سم، والارتفاع يساوي 1.25سم، وتحاط النوافذ على الساحة الداخلية بإطار معدني وتجهز بزجاج مسلح، ويمكن تثبيت الشبابيك في الصالة التي تحتوي على صندوق المحاسبة.
7-	تجهيزات الإضاءة: تشمل على إضاءة رئيسية، وأخرى كافية لأعمال التنظيف والصيانة، وإنارة خاصة للنجاة مرئية كليا وتكفي وحدها لإنارة المخارج والمداخل وفي حالة تعطل الإنارة الرئيسية، وعند استخدام التيار العالي لابد من تأمين محولات بمساحة من 15-40م2، ولا توضع تحت الصالة أو غرفة الإسقاط.


----------



## zoromba (17 أغسطس 2008)

الصوتيات في المسارح 
________________________________________
الصوت أحد الظواهر الطبيعية الفيزيائية التي وجدت مع الإنسان والطبيعة، ويعتبر الصوت وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال و التعبير عن الرأي. وفي تقريرنا هذا سيكون الصوت هو ما سندرسه.



مقدمة
الصوت أحد الظواهر الطبيعية الفيزيائية التي وجدت مع الإنسان والطبيعة، ويعتبر الصوت وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال و التعبير عن الرأي.
وفي تقريرنا هذا سيكون الصوت هو ما سندرسه، فالصوت عنصر أساسي يجب دراسته عند التصميم الداخلي للفراغات المعمارية أين كانت.
وخصوصا الفراغات التي يكون الصوت عامل أساسي فيها كالمسارح وقاعات المؤتمرات وقاعات الاستماع.
ومن المؤكد انه تقع على عاتق المهندس المعماري المسئولية الأولى والأهم في تصميم مثل هذه القاعات مما يستدعي الإلمام بمبادئ الدراسات الصوتية المتمثلة بصورة أساسية في سلوك الصوت في الفراغات المغلقة حيث يمكن من خلال هذه المعرفة اختيار شكل القاعة والتصميم الداخلي الأكثر ملاءمة لنوع النشاطات المطلوب تخصيص المبنى فيها.
وهذا ما يتضمنه هذا التقرير حيث سندرس سلوك الصوت في الأماكن المغلقة و الأساليب المعمارية للتحكم في مستوى الصوت بالإضافة إلى دراسة الأداء الصوتي في المسارح.
وكذلك سنعرض حالات دراسية لقاعات استماع ومؤتمرات.


تعريف الصوت:

هو أي إحساس يمكن لأذن الإنسان أن تستقبله
ANY SENATION PERCEPTIBLE TO HUMANING
أما التعريف الحديث للصوت فهو طريقة تمرير الطاقة من خلال الهواء وأي وسط مرن آخر على شكل موجات ضغطية حيث أن الطاقة تتحول باستمرار و بسرعة من شكل إلى آخر وبشكل عام من الطاقة الحركية إلى الطاقة الوضعية.



ظاهرة فيزيائية تثير حاسة السمع ويختلف معدل السمع بين الكائنات الحية. 
والموجة الصوتية هي موجة طولية وحركة الموجة تنتشر للخارج من مركز الاضطراب فإن جزيئات الهواء المفردة التي تحمل الصوت تتحرك جيئة وذهابا بنفس اتجاه حركة الموجة ومن ثم فان الموجة الصوتية عبارة عن سلسة من الضغوط والخلخلات المتناوبة في الهواء.

توليد الصوت: 

يحتاج الصوت إلى ثلاثة عناصر لحدوثه وهي: 
المصدر الصوتي 
وسط لانتقاله
المستقبل 
والمصدر هو جسم فيزيائي يهتز بفعل مصدر طاقة خارجي، أما الوسط اللازم لانتقال الصوت قد يكون وسطا غازيا (الهواء) أو وسطا صلبا (الحديد)، أما المستقبل فهو عبارة عن أذن الإنسان أو أي جهاز الكتروني يستخدم لاستقبال الصوت.

انتشار الصوت في المجال الحر:

يعتمد انتشار الصوت بشكل عام على الوسط الذي ينتقل فيه وعلى وجود عوائق في طريقه وفي حالة انتشار الصوت فإننا نتعامل مع مفهوم الصوت_ الوسط _ السامع.
في حالة المجال الحر المفتوح تنتشر الأمواج الصوتية في كافة الاتجاهات دون الاصطدام بعائق وتكون الأمواج الصوتية كروية الشكل وهي التي تنتقل من مركز الصوت (الكرة) في جميع الاتجاهات محدثة تمددا وتقلصا لجزيئات الهواء المحيطة بالمركز وتنتقل هذه التمددات والتقلصات مبتعدة عن المركز ما يهمنا هنا هو تغيير شدة الصوت مع المسافة والموجة الصوتية عبارة عن طاقة يرسلها مركز الصوت في جميع الاتجاهات.

انتشار الصوت في الغرف:

في حالة الغرف فان الصوت الصادر عن مصدر صوتي ينتشر في كافة الاتجاهات في الغرفة ويصطدم بعوائق تتمثل في جدار الغرفة التي تصد الصوت.
إذا كان لدينا مصدر صوتي يرسل أمواج صوتية ساقطة على الجدار وبشكل عام فان الصوت يخضع لما يلي: 
قسم منه ينعكس على هذا الجدار 
قسم منه يمر عبر هذا الجدار
قسم من الصوت يتحول إلى اهتزازات في الوسط وجزء منها يتحول إلى اهتزازات رنينية.
جزء بسيط من الصوت الذي يمر والذي تحول إلى اهتزازات يتحول إلى حرارة.


أي أن السطح يتعامل مع الصوت الساقط عليه كما يلي:
يعكس قسما منه 
يمتص قسما منه 
يمرر قسما منه 

ولا بد أن نلاحظ أن جزءا من الصوت الممتص يتحول إلى حرارة لذلك يمكن التعامل مع مشكلة الصوتيات في المباني من ثلاث زوايا:
عازلية الصوت 
امتصاص الصوت 
انتشار الصوت 

ولقد اكتسبت الحضارات القديمة خبرة كبيرة في تحسين الأداء الصوتي للمسارح القديمة باستخدام العوامل التالية: 
تم وضع عاكس خلف الممثل على المسرح 
صنعوا أقنعة يلبسها الممثل على وجهه لإخفاء تعابير الوجه ولها بوق على فتحة الفم وذلك لزيادة مستوى ضغط الصوت.

وفيما يلي توضيح لأهم سلوكيات الموجات الصوتية في الأماكن المغلقة:

من المهم جدا التعرف على أهم سلوكيات الموجات الصوتية في الأماكن المغلقة وكيفية التعامل معها عند التصميم المعماري للقاعات وبالنسبة للمعماري يكتفي بدراسة هذه السلوكيات بطرق هندسية باعتبار أن الصوت ينتشر على هيئة أشعة مستقيمة ومتعامدة على سطح الموجه وبالتالي يمكن إخضاعه لقواعد الضوء فيزيائيا.
أولا: الانعكاس
عند سقوط الموجات الصوتية على سطح صلب تنعكس بزاوية مساوية تماما لزاوية السقوط شريطة أن تكون أبعاد هذا السطح أكبر من طول الموجة الساقطة عليه. 


ويؤثر على الشكل النهائي للانعكاس عدة عوامل أهمها:

1-شكل السطح العاكس فالسطح المحدب يكس الصوت في جميع الاتجاهات اى له خاصية الانتشار بينما الصوت المنعكس عن السطح المقعر له خاصية التركيز في مكان واحد.
2-مساحة السطح العاكس تؤثر في إمكانية تطبيق قوانين الضوء عليه حيث يجب أن يكون عرض سطح الانعكاس على الأقل اكبر من ربع طول الموجة الصوتية 
3-كما أن الملمس النهائي للسطح العاكس يؤثر في قدرته على الانعكاس فكلما كان السطح مصمتا و متماسكا و مصقولا كلما كان أكثر انعكاسا للموجات الصوتية.

ثانيا:الحيود
إن الشرط الأساسي لانعكاس الصوت عن سطح ما هو أن يكون عرض هذا السطح اكبر من طول ربع الموجة الصوتية أما إذا كان عرض هذا السطح اقل من ذلك فان الموجات الصوتية تنحني حول السطح و يسمى ذلك بظاهرة الحيود اى هي الظاهرة التي ينتج عنها انحناء موجات الصوت حول العوائق أو حواف الأسطح 
فإذا ما صادفت الموجة الصوتية حاجزا في مكان مغلق فالاعتماد على عرض سطح هذا الحاجز و طول الموجة الصوتية الساقطة عليه يمكن أن يتشكل ظلا صوتيا حينما يكون سطح الحاجز اكبر من ربع طول الموجة الصوتية أو حيودا عندما يكون اصغر من ذلك (يكون الحيود اكبر ما يمكن الأمواج الصوتية ذات التردد القليل أي ذات الطول الموجي الكبير)
كما أن الظلال الصوتية تكون واضحة عند الترددات العالية بالقدر الكافي لإحداث مناطق تضعف فيها إمكانية السمع أسفل البروز الخاص بالبلكونات والشرفات الطويلة.

رابعا: التشتت
يعتبر الصوت في حالة تشتت عندما تكون شدة الصوت في أي نقطة في المكان المغلق متساوية ( تقريبا 9 وكانت الأشعة الصوتية في أي نقطة تأتي من مختلف الاتجاهات ويتحقق ذلك عندما تكون الموجات الصوتية الساقطة على السطح المشكل بصورة نمطية ( بشرط أن يكون تشكيل السطح شديد الانحدار بالقدر الكافي ) مما يؤدي إلى تحطم هذه الموجات إلى عدد من الموجات الصغيرة والضعيفة.

خامسا:الامتصاص
الامتصاص هي العملية العكسية لظاهرة انعكاس الصوت حيث يمتص الجسم جزءا من الطاقة الصوتية وتعتبر المواد ذات التركيب المسامي من أحسن المواد الماصة لوجود فراغات هوائية.
يتم امتصاص الصوت بطرق عدة أهمها:
• التغلغل في المواد المنفذة.
• الاهتزاز الرنيني لمواد التكسية التضاؤل الجزئي للمواد اللينة.
• الانتقال خلال الهيكل الإنشائي.

ويمكن تقسيم المواد الماصة إلى ثلاثة أنواع وهي :

المواد الأساسية مثل المواد الليفية والصوف الصخري وبطانيات العزل وغيرها.
المواد الغشائية.
مرنات هيلمولتز وهو المرنان التجويفي والمكون من حاوية بفتحة رقبية صغيرة وتعمل برنين الهواء داخل التجويف.
وعلى ذلك فان المواد الناعمة والصلبة والعالية الكثافة والثقيلة تكون قليلة الامتصاص للموجات الصوتية, أما المواد الخشنة والخفيفة والمسامية فإنها تكون أكثر امتصاصا للموجات الصوتية كما يتم امتصاص الصوت المتولد في قاعة الاستماع بأربع طرق (مجمعة أو متفرقة) وهي:
• الامتصاص في الهواء.
• الامتصاص بالأسطح المجلدة ( التكسيات).
• الامتصاص في المفروشات والأثاث.
• الامتصاص بواسطة الجمهور.

كما انه يمكن الإشارة إلى نوع إضافي من الامتصاص عن طريق مواد صوتية خاصة و هذه المواد هي المشققة والمبطنة بمواد منفذة مثل بعض أنواع الخشب والألياف الزجاجية والصوف الصخري وبطانيات العزل ويتم الامتصاص بواسطة الجيوب الهوائية أو خلف كل ثقب ويمكن تحسين معامل الامتصاص لهذه المواد بزيادة سماكتها.
وتقاس قدرة المادة على الامتصاص بما يعرف بمعامل الامتصاص والذي يمثل النسبة بين الطاقة الممتصة والطاقة الساقطة وعادة ما يتراوح ما بين 0.02 و 0.05 ويختلف معامل الامتصاص للمادة باختلاف زاوية السقوط, تردد الموجات الصوتية, كيفية توزيع الأسطح فمثلا.
مجموعة قطع من المواد الماصة مساحة كل منها (0.6x0.6) تكون أفضل من قطعة واحدة لها نفس مجموع المساحة وذلك لحيود نسبة من الموجات الصوتية عند الحواف في الحالة الأولى بنسبة اكبر نظرا لزيادة عدد الحواف فيها.

أنواع المواد الماصة:
• طبقات مسامية: يزداد الامتصاص فيها مع ازدياد التردد أما الامتصاص القوي للأصوات ذات التردد المنخفض فيتطلب مواد ذات ألياف رخوة وسماكتها كبيرة 10ملم لكل طبقة وأما ما يزيد عن ذلك فليس له تأثير وبالتالي فان الصفائح ذات الألياف الصلبة له امتصاص ضعيف لذلك فان إدخال فاصل هوائي أو وضع ألواح مسامية فوق ألواح خشبية يكون مفيد و في حالة الطلاء يجب عدم وضع طبقات متجانسة ومرصوصة.
• الصفائح المثقبة: لها عدة أشكال منها صفائح من ألواح الخشب وأخرى من الجص على شكل شباك معدني للسقوف والتدفئة بالإشعاع.
• المواص الفراغية: وهي عبارة عن أجسام فراغية تعلق بالسقف وتتكون من سطح من الخشب أو الالومنيوم أو البلاستيك المثقبة وتأخذ شكل المكعب أو المخروط أو الاسطوانة وتبطن بمواد ماصة مثل الصوف الصخري.
• المواص المتغيرة: وتتناسب مع الفراغات المعمارية التي تستخدم لأكثر من غرض وهي عبارة عن سطحين احدهما ماص والآخر عاكس مع إمكانية التحكم في تعريض السطح المطلوب للموجات الصوتية وبالمساحة المناسبة للاستخدام.
• الأغشية الرنانة: قادرة على الاهتزاز وتثبت على الجدار مع فراغ هوائي وتهتز بواسطة أمواج رنانة وبالتالي يمتص الصوت ويتعلق الرنين بوزن وطبيعة الصفائح وسمك الفراغ الهوائي الموجود بالخلف.
• الرنانات:وتوجد منها العديد من الأنواع مثل:
o الفراغات المرنانة والتي تأخذ شكل يشبه القنينة.
o الوحدات المرنانة مثل الأوعية الفخارية ذات الأحجام المختلفة وقوالب البلكونات الخرسانية المفرغة.
o البانوهات المرنانة المثقبة وهي عبارة عن بانوهات ذات ثقوب دائرية أو مستطيلة وغالبا ما تحتوي على مادة ماصة.
o الشقوق المرنانة وهي عبارة عن سدايب من الخشب أو المعدن أو البلاستيك مرتبة بحيث تترك فراغات طويلة تؤدي عمل الأعتاق بحيث لا تقل نسبة الفراغات عن 35% وهي أكثر الأنواع انتشارا.
o البياض الصوتي والمواد المرشوشة وتتوقف كفاءتها على سمك الطبقة وتركيب مادتها ونوعية البطانة وكيفية.

الترددية: 
وهي استمرار سماع الصوت بعد انقطاع الصوت المباشر من المصدر ويكون ذلك بسبب الانعكاسات التي لا تزال تتردد في المكان المغلق وعلى ذلك يستمر تلاشي الصوت تدريجيا, ويطلق على الزمن اللازم لانخفاض مستوى الصوت – بمقدار 60 ديسبل بعد انقطاع المصدر الأصلي- بزمن الارتداد
ويتوقف زمن الارتداد على كل من الامتصاص وحجم المكان المغلق فكلما زاد مقدار الامتصاص الكلى بالمكان المغلق كلما زاد الارتداد 

حساب زمن الترددية 
من تحليل النتائج التجريبية اكتشف (سابين ) صيغة لحساب زمن الترديد وهى 
ن=(ح*00.16)/ص
حيث ن:زمن الترددية بالثانية
ح:حجم الغرفة بالمتر المكعب 
ص:الامتصاص الكلي للغرفة (بوحدات الشباك المفتوح السابين.م)

صدى الصوت

ينتج الصدى الصوتي بسبب وصول صوت منعكس بعد سماع الصوت الأصلي بفارق زمني يتوقف على طبيعة الصوت ويعتبر الصدى من أخطر العيوب الصوتية ويسمى بالصدى الركني 
إذا ما نتج من انعكاسين متتالين عند ركن تقابل جدارين أو جدار وسقف وهناك الصدى الرعاش
وهو الذي ينتج عن تعاقب سريع لأصداء قصيرة تعقب صوتا شديدا وينشأ بسبب وجود جدارين عاكسن متوازيين يتوسطهما المصدر الصوتي.

التحكم الصوتي

يمكن تلخيص أهداف التحكم الصوتي أو ما يطلق عليه الصوتيات البيئية في هدفين أساسيين هما:
أولا: توفير الظروف المواتية لإصدار ونقل واستقبال المرغوب فيه ويسمى هذا الفرع (صوتيات الفراغ)
ثانيا:استبعاد أو تخفيف الضوضاء والاهتزازات ويطلق على هذا الفرع (التحكم في الضوضاء)

المشاكل الصوتية التي تواجه المعماري

تواجه المعماري المعاصر عند دراستها للصوتيات في العمارة المعاصرة كثير من التحديات التي تفرضها طبيعة العصر وما يتبعها من تغيرات في المفاهيم والأساليب المعمارية والإنشائية ويمكن إجمالها فيما يلي:
1_التزايد المطرد في أعداد وأنواع قاعات الاستماع وما يصاحب ذلك من مشاكل ناجمة عن زيادة السعة وعن المرونة في التصميم وتعدد وظائف الاستعمال 

2_التعارض بين الاتجاهات المعمارية الحديثة وبين متطلبات الخصوصية الصوتية سواء عن طريق التكامل البصري للفراغات مثل المكاتب المفتوحة أو عن طريق مرونة توزيع عناصر المبنى المختلفة والذي قد ينشأ عنه وجود مصادر للضوضاء بجوار فراغات تتطلب الهدوء

3_استعمال مواد البناء الخفيفة مثل استبدال الحوائط الخارجية الغير حاملة بحوائط ستائرية أو إبدال الحوائط الداخلية بقواطع حيث تفتقد معظم هذه المواد لخاصية العزل الصوتي 

4_التوسع في استخدام الأجهزة والماكينات داخل المبنى كأجهزة التدفئة والتبريد وماكينات المصاعد والآلات ومعدات المكاتب والأجهزة المنزلية

5_ استخدام الطوابق السفلية كمواقف سيارات ولبعض المعدات الميكانيكية مثل مولدات الكهرباء الاحتياطية ومضخات المياه

6_التزايد المطرد في مصادر الضوضاء الخارجية مثل صوت القطارات والطائرات والسيارات 


ولكن ما الهدف من دراسة الصوتيات داخل المباني؟؟

أولا: تحسين عملية انتشار الصوت في كافة الاتجاهات 

ثانيا: التخلص من الإزعاج والضجيج

لذلك لا بد من الانتباه إلى العناصر المعمارية التي تشوه الصوت المباشر والصوت الغير مباشر أو الصوت المنعكس والناتج عن انعكاس الصوت المباشر عن سطوح القاعة أو الحيز المغلق ويختلف الصوت المباشر عن الصوت الغير مباشر في الأمور التالية:
1_يصل الصوت المباشر إلى السامع من مصدر الصوت فقط بينما الصوت الغير مباشر يصل السامع من اتجاهات مختلفة بسبب انعكاسه على السطوح المختلفة ولذلك فله خاصية الانتشار ويسمى صوتا منتشرا(diffuse sound)
2_وبينما أن طبيعة الصوت غير المباشر هي طبيعة انتشارية فإن شدته تقريبا ثابتة داخل القاعة بينما شدة الصوت المباشر تتناسب عكسيا مع المسافة عن مصدر الصوت 
3_يتوقف الصوت المباشر بمجرد توقف مصدر الصوت بينما يبقى الصوت الغير مباشر يتردد في القاعة فترة من الوقت بعد توقف مصدر الصوت 

ويعتبر الصوت الغير مباشر تقوية للصوت المباشر ويسمع الإنسان كلا الصوتين كصوت واحد أما إذا كان الفرق الزمني بين الصوتين أكثر من 50ملم /ثانية فإن السامع يسمع الصوت المباشر أولا ثم يسمع الصوت الغير مباشر ثانيا أي يسمعهما كصوتين منفصلين وتسمى هذه الظاهرة بالصدى(echo)
لذلك فإن أهم صفات الحيز المغلق هو ظاهرة ترديد الصوتreverberation) )
ومن هنا يمكن القول عن زمن الترددtime) reverberation ) والذي يعرف بأنه الزمن اللازم للصوت حتى تقل شدته بمقدار 60 ديسبل عن الشدة الأصلية فعند انقطاع مصدر الصوت فجأة فإن الصوت المباشر يتلاشى مباشرة اى إن الزمن اللازم لتلاشي الصوت المباشر هو صفر ولكن في نفس الوقت فهناك صوت غير مباشر لا يزال يتردد في السطوح ويلزم هذا الصوت فترة زمنية حتى يتلاشى وهذه الفترة الزمنية اللازمة اصطلح على تسميتها بزمن التردد 

التحكم في مستوى الصوت

الأساليب المعمارية المستخدمة في أعمال التحكم في مستوى الصوت تشمل مجالات عديدة للحفاظ على مستوى الصوت المناسب للإنسان في الفراغ بأنواعه

الأساليب المعمارية في التحكم في مستوى الصوت:
أولا: أساليب تخطيطية بتحديد وضع مصادر الصوت وربطها بالمباني والبيئة وهذا في مجال تخطيط الموقع والتصميم الحضري
ثانيا: أساليب تصميمية لأشكال الفراغ الداخلي وهذا في مجال التصميم المعماري وتصميم الفراغ الداخلي 
ثالثا: الأساليب التنفيذية باستخدام أسقف ماصة للصوت(بلاطات جبسية مخرمة تركب على شاسية حديد مثبت في السقف ويوجد أنواع تركب بدونه)
بالنسبة لعزل الصوت في الحوائط تستخدم بلاطات جبسية تثبت شاسية خشبية مدهونة بالبيتومين مع استخدام طبقات من الصوف الزجاجي 
تستخدم أيضا الاسيترويور ذات الكثافة العالية بالإضافة إلى مونة الامينت (الاسبتوس)

الضوضاء وكيفية التحكم بها:
الضوضاء
وهي عبارة عن سماع مجموعة كبيرة من الأصوات المتداخلة المزعجة التي يكون لها أكثر من مصدر واحد في وقت واحد

مصادر الضوضاء

وسائل المواصلات والطائرات وغيرها
المصاعد ودورات المياه ومواسير المياه والمكاتب الإدارية


----------



## zoromba (17 أغسطس 2008)

المتحف:
•	أنواع قاعات العرض في المتاحف:
1- قاعات المعروضات التاريخية: تكمن أهمية هذه القاعات في حفظ الموروث الحضاري والفكري للمجتمع من خلال ما يعرض من الإسهامات التي تمت في العصور السابقة.
2-	قاعات المعروضات الحديثة: عبارة عن قاعات لعرض آخر ما توصلت إليه التكنولوجيا الحديثة في عدة مجالات مختلفة أو التركيز على مجال معين، ويمكن التركيز هنا على التقدم التكنولوجي في المجال الرياضي.
3-	قاعات عرض السينما: يعتبر استخدام الوسائل السينمائية في العرض عنصر جذب هام، وتساعد هذه الوسيلة الزائر للمتحف على الإفادة من المعلومات المعروضة المسموعة والمرئية، وتشمل هذه العروض عرض أفلام وثائقية، وكذلك تصورات ثلاثية الأبعاد باستخدام البرامج المطورة بالكمبيوتر.
4-	قاعات العرض المؤقت: تكمن أهمية هذه القاعات في توفير مكان مناسب لعرض بعض الأعمال التي قد يكون لها أهمية كبيرة من قبل عدد كبير من الزوار كعرض بعض اللوحات الخاصة بالرياضة مثلا، أو عرض بعض المقتنيات قبل وصولها لعملية التصنيف والتسجيل.
•	الأمور الواجب مراعاتها في قاعات العرض في المتحف:
-	إظهار المعروضات تحت إضاءة جيدة تختلف تبعا للعنصر المعروض.
-	حماية المواد المعروضة من التلف، والسرقة، والحريق، والجفاف، والشمس، والغبار، وخصوصا المعروضات الدائمة والأثرية.
-	تعرض اللوحات والرسومات في إطارات كبيرة وموضوعة في خزن بعمق 80سم وارتفاع 160سم، وتكون مساحة المكان الضروري للوحة 3-5م2 من الجدار.
-	يتم ترتيب المعروضات بطريقة لا تسبب الملل، وبحيث تستخدم وضعيات وزوايا مختلفة لإبراز المعروضات.
-	توضع درابزينات تجعل الجمهور يرى المعروضات عن بعد مما يتيح الرؤية لأكبر عدد ممكن من الجمهور.
-	تستخدم اللوحات والرسومات الجدارية وعناصر الديكور الداخلي بما يتلاءم مع طبيعة العرض.
-	يكون المكان الضروري للمنحوتة بمساحة 6-10م2 على الأرض، والمكان الضروري لـ400 قطعة نقدية أثرية 1م2من الواجهة.
-	تكون زاوية الرؤية المناسبة للإنسان 54ْ أو انطلاقا من العين 27ْ فوق الأفق، حيث تعطي مسافة 10م وارتفاع التعليق يكون 4.9م، فوق مستوى النظر، وحتى أخفض من 70سم، وذلك للوحات الكبيرة التي تتجاوز تلك الأبعاد، أما اللوحات الصغيرة فتعلق من مركز ثقلها (المستوى الأفقي للوحة) ويفضل أن تكون بارتفاع مستوى النظر.
•	العوامل المؤثرة على تصميم قاعات العرض في المتحف:
1-	فلسفة التصميم: ترجع الفلسفة لفراغات المتحف وقاعات العرض إلى حل المشكلة بين عناصر المتحف، وعلاقتها بالعناصر المحيطة بها من باقي المشروع، مع توفير الراحة الملائمة للزوار بالتلازم مع الإبداع المعماري في التكوين في تكوين نسق معماري منسجم يتفاعل مع الروح والمادة بما يليق بأهداف المشروع.
2-	الفراغات الداخلية لقاعات العرض: يلعب الفراغ الداخلي للمتحف دورا هاما في سهولة إدراك الزائرين للتكوين العام للمتحف مما يسهل الحركة الداخلية فيه، لذلك يجب مراعاة عدة اعتبارات من أهمها: تحقيق علاقات تحقق الوظيفة المطلوبة، وضوح معالم الفراغات الداخلية، انسيابية الفراغ الداخلي وعدم تقاطعه مع خطوط الحركة وملاءمته لنوع وحجم المعروضات.
3-	خصائص فراغات العرض:
-	طريقة العرض: يجب اختيار طريقة أو أكثر بحيث تكون أكثر ملاءمة لغرض المعروضات مثل التجميع المركزي أو الخطي أو الإشعاعي أو العنقودي أو الشبكي للمعروضات.
-	المقاييس والنسب: مراعاة المقاييس والنسب داخل القاعات مما يساعد على انتظام حركة الجمهور داخلها وتكوين الفراغات المتناسقة، وذات الحجم المناسب الذي يتوافق مع حجم المعروضات.
-	الاستمرارية: يجب تحقيق عنصر الاستمرارية لقاعات العرض في المتحف بنوعيها الرأسية والأفقية.
-	المرونة: يجب تحقيق أعلى درجة من المرونة بحيث يصلح الفراغ الواحد لعدة وظائف، وذلك عن طريق تقسيمه وإعداده.
-	الحركة: الاهتمام بمحاور الحركة داخل المتحف واختيار أسلوب الحركة المناسب للمعروضات ( حركة متكيفة مع المعروضات أو موازية أو دائرية أو حركة مع التسلية أو تتباعية أو حركة الوصول إلى الهدف.

-	الإضاءة: يجب الاستفادة من الإضاءة الطبيعية قدر الإمكان والتي لا تسبب وهج داخل المتحف بالاعتماد على تشكيل السقف والحوائط والفتحات في السقف يجب ألا تقل زاوية الميل لها عن 45ْ، ويتم عكس الضوء بواسطة مرايا في الأركان. ويفضل استخدام الكاسرات الزجاجية والستائر والأباجورات للتحكم في الضوء.


----------



## babaldaheb (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور أخي zoromba ،و الله معلومات جد قيمة و قد أفادتني كثيرا،لكن للأسف أهتمامي خارج المتاحف و السينما و المسارح،فأنا أبحت عن قاعات المتعددة الأستعمال كالموجودة بمدينة العلوم الفرنسية(the City of Science and Industry/villette/Paris)و لكن هذا لا ينفي أن لم أستفد من موضوعك،بالعكس فهو له علاقة قوية خاصة من حيث تكلمك عن الأضاءة و الصوتيات ...و باقي الأمور التقنية.
مشكور أخي و جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (18 أغسطس 2008)

اخي:
babaldaheb
ان المعلومات التي عرضها الزميل 
zorompa
جيدة ومختصرة بشكل مبسط وعادة فان القاعات متعددة الاغراض تصمم باسس تصميم الغرض المنشأ من اجله
كالمسارح مثلا: لوقلنا مسرح متعدد الاغراض فاننا ننظر بشكل اساسي لنوعية الوظائف المقدمة فيه ونحاول دمج اسس تصميمها للوصول للمتوسط الخاص بكل وظيفة
وبشكل اكثر توضيحا لو عندنا وظيفة سينما ومسرح يقدم اعمال موسيقية.... فاننا نحدد الحجم المناسب لكل شخص بما لا يخل بهاتين الوظيفتين وبالتالي نصل لحجم الفراغ وشكله ومواصفات المقاعد وميول الارضية وشكل البلكون........ الى اختيار مواد التشطيب الملائمة
وبالتالي فانه عليك تحديد توعية الوظائف المقدمة في فراغك متعدد الوظيفة هل هي...ندوات,افراح,رقص,سينما, ام قاعة للجيم
وغالبا فانك ستحتاج في هذه القاعة لنظام مقاعد متحرك ليحقق لك ارضية فارغة وخالية مناسبة للرقص او الجمانيزيوم.... وساحاول رفع بعض الصور التي قد تساعدك في هذا المجال.... لكنك لن تجد ما يسمى باسس تصميم القاعات متعددة الوظائف لانه ببساطة باختلاف الوظائف تختلف الاسس وبالتباديل والتوافيق الرياضية يكون لدينا عدد لا متناهي من الاسس
ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت قصدي وافدتك بالتوضيح


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (18 أغسطس 2008)

*بعض انواع الوحدات المستخدمة في المسارح والقاعات متعددة الاستخدام*

ارجو ان يصل اليك مفهوم تغيير اسس التصميم من خلال الوظيفة بعد اطلاعك على الملف المرفق


----------



## babaldaheb (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
والله مشكوريين كثير أختي دكتورة معمارية و أخي zorompa ،فالمعلومات جد قيمة و قد أفادتني كثيرا،و كما سبق و ذكرت أختي الدكتورة،أن القاعات التي أبحث عنها تشبه تلك الموجودة ب(The city of Science and Industry/Paris_france) .
و ألف شكر لكم.وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (22 أغسطس 2008)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (22 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع ممتاز و جهد مشكور بس لو أمكن الأسكتشات يبقى الموضع كامل


----------



## babaldaheb (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكورة أختي دكتورة معمارية عل:20:ى تعاونك معي،و كل من تعاون معنا،ربما فكرتي لم تصل،:86:وكما ذكرت سلفا فبحتي متعلق بالأسس التصميمية للقاعات متعددة الأستعمال التي تستعمل للتوعية بموضوع ما.
و أن كان لأحد الأخوة فكرة عن أسس تصميم the city of science and industry أرجو أن يفيدنا بها.


بيشوى مهندس معمارى قال:


> موضوع ممتاز و جهد مشكور بس لو أمكن الأسكتشات يبقى الموضع كامل


يأخي الموضوع في أوله،أنشاء الله الأستفادة
سلام:84:


----------



## جلال الوهيبي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاااااااااااك الله خير اجزاااااااااااااء**********************


----------



## Abu Hammad (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## arch_hamada (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

